# laparoscopic  ileocecectomy



## codedog (May 11, 2017)

What would be a the cpt code for a laparoscopic  ileocecectomy, with takedown of entercutaneous fistula anda  drain placement in the fistula cavity,?, would it just be 44205? Thanks


----------

